# Handgun advice, home defense or concealing



## maralejo (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi there. 

I am about to get my gun permit in my country and I am deciding what to buy as my first handgun. I was close to buying a Sig P226 9mm for home defense and practice shooting, and then I realized 9mm ammo is ridiculously expensive here ($25 per 50 rounds), so I am now thinking on getting 2 guns, one 9mm and one .22 for practicing. 

Now that I am getting two guns (can’t afford more) I want one for concealing and the other for home defense, so I don’t have to worry about barrel length, what would you buy? 9mm for home defense and 22 for concealing or vice versa? 

Thanks. 

PS: I am aware big guns with long barrels have more accuracy and less recoil, and .22 might not be best for self defense due to limited stopping power.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

In what country do you live? Here in America, $25 for 50 rounds isn't expensive if they are defense rounds. You should be able to get a box of 50 9mm target ammunition for around $15. Defense ammunition usually runs around $25-$30 for a box of 20-25 rounds. 

As for home defense, it is hard to beat the Sig P226. There are less expensive pistols though, such as Glock, S&W M&P, the HK VP9, The Sig P320, Walther PPQ, CZ-75, Beretta 92fs, all for around $500-$600 range. The best thing I can advise you to do is go to a local range and rent as many guns as you can in different calibers from the 9mm to the .45, and compare them side by side before you buy something. This will take a little time, but over the course of a few weeks I think you will find it time well spent. Also take a basic course in handgun training. It will be extremely invaluable for a solid foundation. 

As for the .22, it is a load of fun to shoot, but you'd better be a dang fine marksman to use it for a defense weapon. I carry the Glock 19 Gen4 9mm for my every day carry (EDC) pistol. I have a Glock 17 Gen4 9mm in my nightstand home defense gun. I have a few other pistols as well, such as the HK VP9, CZ-75B Omega (both 9mm), and the Glock 42 .380. I also have a Colt 38 det. special, but it is a keep sake gun. All are great guns, but you need to find the one that is best for you. 

I recommend starting out shooting a full size pistol in 9mm, then work your way up, .40 and .45. Great guns to start with in the 9mm would be either a Glock 17, Sig P226, Beretta 92fs, HK VP9, Sig P320, M&P9 or a CZ-75...any of these will do. I also recommend shooting a 1911 .45. It is one of the smoothest shooting pistols ever invented. For the .40, Glock, M&P, Beretta, Sig, HK...they all have solid offerings for you to take for a spin, but start with a full size pistol. The smaller the frame of the pistol, the harder it is to manage, which is why I recommend starting with a full size. 

Shoot as many as you can. Many like the striker fire pistols while others prefer a hammer fire gun, but you need to find what fits you best. Go to your local shop, ask questions and learn as much as possible, then find your gun. You will probably find that your gun will find you. The great part of this is that it is a lot of fun. Finally, welcome to the forum, and good luck!


----------



## maralejo (Sep 20, 2014)

Costa Rica, I am plannig to shoot an average of 1,8k rounds a year, so that makes a 600 bugs difference in ammo, almost half the price of a handgun (yeah, guns are expensive here also)

I checked M&P 9 but the Sig feels better on my hands, and I liked the fact it is all metal/aluminum, I hear might be hard to find Glock parts here in case of a repair need, I will check the CZ 75 SP-01 tomorrow (which is $250 less that the Sig).

I can only own 3 handguns (limited by a country law) so the price difference isn't a big deal. 

I will probably get a full size in 9mm, and get a conversion kit if possible, thanks a lot for your wise advise and warm welcome.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
how did you come up with 1.8K rounds?
Why do you need more than one gun?
a .22 wont make a good defensive weapon whether in conceal carry or for home defense.
Buy one gun and one type of ammo and learn how to use that one gun for personal defense and home defense. Shooting a 22 will not get you any closer to being proficient with a 9mm. you need to shoot " that " weapon with the round you plan to use for personal defense and home defense.
it seems senseless to me to buy two guns and two types of ammo, when the 22 is not really a reliable choice for either and only good for plinking.
IM 70 years old, with 40 years of civilian conceal carry, a combat veteran, and 50 years of experience with 1911 type of weapons.
Buy one good gun and learn to use it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Listen to Bill, the EvilTwin. He knows what he's writing about. (Besides, I agree with him.)

But when he starts in about carrying your pistol in your pocket, just shut your ears and loudly say, "La,la,la...I can't hear you!" :smt083


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

EvilTwin said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> how did you come up with 1.8K rounds?
> *Why do you need more than one gun?*
> a .22 wont make a good defensive weapon whether in conceal carry or for home defense.
> ...


You're kidding.... right?

Most of us on this site have far more than one handgun, I would bet, and for good reasons; one of which is this. Many times it's not a question of "need" but "want". No one tells me that I only "need" one gun.

In the carry department, I have a number of guns to which I may and do go to depending upon the situation and what I perceive to be in my better interests. For example, last week I was in South Carolina. In that state, I cannot open carry which I suspect also means that my carry gun has to be well hidden under all circumstances. That meant for me to select a different gun and holster that I use on a daily basis in Virginia where open carry is the normal mode of carrying a sidearm (don't have to worry if I print or the gun shows when stretching or bending over).

Anyway not a flame to your post... just a thought. The number of guns one may wish to own is entirely a personal thing and that is how it should be (except in Costa Rica apparently where the government thinks they know what's best).


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

maralejo said:


> Costa Rica, I am plannig to shoot an average of 1,8k rounds a year, so that makes a 600 bugs difference in ammo, almost half the price of a handgun (yeah, guns are expensive here also)
> 
> I checked M&P 9 but the Sig feels better on my hands, and I liked the fact it is all metal/aluminum, I hear might be hard to find Glock parts here in case of a repair need, I will check the CZ 75 SP-01 tomorrow (which is $250 less that the Sig).
> 
> ...


I think you will really like the CZ. They are fine weapons, and as you've seen, less expensive than Sig. It's my opinion that you're not sacrificing quality for the price. Although, if you really find that you like the Sig that much better, I would recommend getting it. There is something to be said for getting "the gun" you really want. Like I said, it is hard to go wrong with the Sig P226. It truly is one of the finest combat pistols ever made. TOP quality!

I think once you land on one, you'll naturally spend a little time getting accustomed to it, but I like that you're looking to get as many as you're allowed. Like SouthernBoy said, many of us have more than one and for good reason. Just practice with them all and become proficient and you'll be fine.

I've been to Costa Rica. Some very beautiful country to see for sure. I stayed at the Melia Playa Conchal a couple time, but I did make it a point to get out into the local area a little as well. Again, welcome to the forum. Check in to let us know what you end up going with!


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

maralejo said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I am about to get my gun permit in my country and I am deciding what to buy as my first handgun. I was close to buying a Sig P226 9mm for home defense and practice shooting, and then I realized 9mm ammo is ridiculously expensive here ($25 per 50 rounds), so I am now thinking on getting 2 guns, one 9mm and one .22 for practicing.
> 
> ...


For various reasons, this may not fit your situation, but consider this. Half the cost of the centerfire ammo is represented by the empty case that may or may not get picked up after shooting. For the cost of that second gun you can purchase a quality reloading setup that will extend your enjoyment and increase your knowledge of all firearms.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The .22 may not be a whole lot of use for _shooting_ practice (even a 9 will have more recoil) but, in the conversion kit you mention, it is significantly useful for _handling_ practice. The controls don't change, the feel of the gun in your hand doesn't change - and you can burn ammo without burning your wallet. But you know all that.

Personally, I obtained a 'dedicated' .22 version of the 1911 to compliment my .45 version, and it helps significantly in the ways mentioned above.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> For various reasons, this may not fit your situation, but consider this. Half the cost of the centerfire ammo is represented by the empty case that may or may not get picked up after shooting. For the cost of that second gun you can purchase a quality reloading setup that will extend your enjoyment and increase your knowledge of all firearms.


Maralejo, this is an example of one of the reason I like this forum as opposed to many others. You have a wide variety of experience and knowledge from which to pull, and you typically don't get an biased opinion trying to sell JUST one idea. Many idea for consideration, as you have seen, and all solid advice from lots of experience. Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> You're kidding.... right?
> 
> Most of us on this site have far more than one handgun, I would bet, and for good reasons; one of which is this. Many times it's not a question of "need" but "want". No one tells me that I only "need" one gun.
> 
> ...


IM not sure why you question my advice...to ask me if Im kidding is a slap in the face, as if I would give bad advice or make a joke about the seriousness personal defense..

If you read the OP's topic line he says, guns and ammo are very expensive.. he said the difference in ammo is 600 dollars... Obviously not a man of unlimited funds.

Un like you , I read his story.. and because his funds are limited. and he wants a personal defense weapon, but wants to buy a 22 just to practice, to save money, meaning he wont be practicing with the weapon he chooses for defense of his life, because the ammo is too expensive.( by 600 dollars )

I suggested that with his cost factor and limited resources, why spend money on a 22 and on 22 ammo. put that money in to the weapon and ammo he is going to use for his personal defense.

So excuse you for craping on my advice.. it was unsolicited and rude. next time take a course in reading and comprehension before you are so rude as to embarrass yourself. And yes you did flame my post

If you didn't quote my post then ask me if I was kidding. and just posted your thoughts to the OP , that would have been fine , but it was your choice to quote me and then mock my advice as if it was a joke to you.

Bill


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Bill, that seemed to be a little uncalled for. Perhaps you should take the time to actually get to know SouthernBoy before lighting into him like that. He's pretty knowledgeable, but not really rude. Perhaps you lost the tone b/c you took offense to his question. At any rate, please don't take it to heart and try to keep in mind that sometimes it is hard to ascertain tone/intent on a forum.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

When some one quotes me, then says: "ARE YOU KIDING? " That implies that my advice was a joke... I don't kid about the seriousness of personal defense.

Like I said it was a personal attack on my input...

He took my quote and reposted it with a direct slap in the face to that quote,. it happened to be me, and I took offense. Maybe you didn't but he didn't quote you and ask if your were joking. You cant tell me what offends me.

Had he just posted his thoughts on multiple gun purchase to the op and Posted his quote instead of mine all would have been fine.

I don't care if he is knowledgeable about anything.. he is not going to post my quote and then express his opinion of my serious advice call it a joke. I have every right to take offense. it was meant to offensive.

with that Ill be out of this thread...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

EvilTwin said:


> IM not sure why you question my advice...to ask me if Im kidding is a slap in the face, as if I would give bad advice or make a joke about the seriousness personal defense..
> 
> If you read the OP's topic line he says, guns and ammo are very expensive.. he said the difference in ammo is 600 dollars... Obviously not a man of unlimited funds.
> 
> ...


#1. YOU were the one who asked, "Why do you need more than one gun?", not me. And YOU were the one who suggested that one only needs one gun (paraphrased).

#2. I read his post in its entirety and understood his concerns.

#3. I haven't a clue what "craping" is but I imagine you meant "crapping", which I did not do on your advice. And I was certainly not rude. As for unsolicited, every post on a forum implies a solicited response so you are going to have to deal with this. As for reading and comprehension, I did quite well in these subjects in college and I believe my writing speaks to this fact. Embarrassed? Not at all.

#3. You weren't mocked by me.

Lastly Mr. Bill. It wasn't a flame whether you say so or not. And frankly, I don't give a damn whether or not you believe this.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Bill, that seemed to be a little uncalled for. Perhaps you should take the time to actually get to know SouthernBoy before lighting into him like that. He's pretty knowledgeable, but not really rude. Perhaps you lost the tone b/c you took offense to his question. At any rate, please don't take it to heart and try to keep in mind that sometimes it is hard to ascertain tone/intent on a forum.


Thanks for your remarks but you needn't worry about it. One of the nice things about being retired is that you no longer have to care about anybody, unless you deem it to be in your interests.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

This place is heating up faster than a junkies spoon. 

Anyway, i'd go with the 9mm Sig and pass on the .22... since the money you would spend on the gun could be used to purchase more ammo. Learn some dry-firing drills (no cost) and practice (unloaded) with snap caps to gain familiarity with your handgun. Snap caps are a one time expense and should last many years of use. I personally like A-Zooms.

The .22 is a fun gun, but won't help you gain any more proficiency with the 9mm... especially if they are different makes & models. If your simply thinking of getting the .22 just for range fun, then have at it.... but many fundamentals of firearms can be honed without firing a shot.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, guys. Let's calm things down and get back on topic for the original post. Ok?

Thanks...


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok, guys. Let's calm things down and get back on topic for the original post. Ok?
> 
> Thanks...


So many thin skins! It was just getting interesting. Congratulations to the OP on getting your license and excuse our bad manners.


----------



## maralejo (Sep 20, 2014)

CentexShooter said:


> So many thin skins! It was just getting interesting. Congratulations to the OP on getting your license and excuse our bad manners.


Thanks to everybody for sharing your experience, I wouldn't say "bad matters" but two different and both valid opinions, I understand the best way to prepare for a real life situation is to practice under the same circumstances, or as close as possible (I am wondering if it is possible to prepare for the shakiness or psychological stress when someone is under attack, but that's another topic hehe). 
I ended up getting a MP Shield for concealing and a MP 22 for fun and plinking. In the future I might get a full size 9mm for HD or a Shotgun (I went to the range last weekend and shoot 12 ga and I loved it), I know a smaller gun as the Shield might take longer to master, but I liked its concealing features (I hear is better to have a small gun on the waist that a big one stored at home).
Conversion kits are wildly expensive and difficult to get over here (due to law restrictions, no surprise), so that was out of the question, anyhow, I got two guns and still saved $200 that I will be spending on ammo and training (I found an experienced American instructor here).

Again, thanks for all the replies and sorry for the late response.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

One little thing about the shotgun: noise level. A big bang in a closed space...


----------

